

App-V: the future of application deployment? - wslh
http://windowsitpro.com/blog/app-v-future-application-deployment

======
wslh
Although this blog post seems to be written by a machine, the main point is
valid. Application virtualization is a clean way to deploy and run software
without significant resource penalties.

